# Hohm Base 4 bay charger



## Vaporeon13 (29/5/17)

Hi all

Does anyone have stock of this charger?


----------



## daniel craig (29/5/17)

Check with Vape Cartel @KieranD @capetocuba


----------



## capetocuba (29/5/17)

Sold out a while back I'm afraid. We are looking at restocking them. Will provide more info when we have made a decision.


----------

